# Playboy playmates 1953-2008



## Arnold (May 4, 2010)

[SIZE=+2]*PLAYBOY PLAYMATES 1953-2008

Playboy Playmates
*[/SIZE]


----------



## FMJ (May 4, 2010)

*thank you!* thank you! _*thank you!*_ thank you!
thank you! thank you! thank you! *thank you!*
*thank you!* *thank you!* thank you! *thank you!*
_*thank you!*_ thank you! thank you!


----------



## DOMS (May 4, 2010)

.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## toothache (May 4, 2010)

Great post.....


----------



## fufu (May 4, 2010)




----------



## fufu (May 4, 2010)

Those vintage photos are so much sexier than this new photoshop bullshit.


----------



## Tesla (May 4, 2010)

fufu said:


> Those vintage photos are so much sexier than this new photoshop bullshit.


 

Absolute werd!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOMS (May 4, 2010)

fufu said:


> Those vintage photos are so much sexier than this new photoshop bullshit.



And the fakes tits are second best to the real deal.

Don't get me wrong, the newer chick are still hot, but not nearly as much as the vintage chicks.  Compare the one that I posted to the following.  No comparison, the 1973 chick wins hands down.


----------



## AKIRA (May 4, 2010)

Compared to what I see here, Ill take fake tits anyday.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 4, 2010)

Jillian Grace.  an all-time favorite from Howard.


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 5, 2010)

fufu said:


>


 i love this one


----------

